# moving to peiya



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm Sara and myself and husband are looking to move to Peiya within the next year. We have 3 children aged 3, 4 and 12 and 4 dogs.
I am currently a childminder in the UK and my husband is an electrical engineer.
I am looking for advice regarding the move out, expenses, schooling etc. I would especially like contact with any parents of children who attending the Peiya state school as that is when my youngest children will probably go, my eldest will go to TLC private school i am thinking.
Any advice would be much appreciated. I am also looking to start a business within the wedding industry so any advice there would be great.
TIA
sara xx


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

linwood1 said:


> Hi, I'm Sara and myself and husband are looking to move to Peiya within the next year. We have 3 children aged 3, 4 and 12 and 4 dogs.
> I am currently a childminder in the UK and my husband is an electrical engineer.
> I am looking for advice regarding the move out, expenses, schooling etc. I would especially like contact with any parents of children who attending the Peiya state school as that is when my youngest children will probably go, my eldest will go to TLC private school i am thinking.
> Any advice would be much appreciated. I am also looking to start a business within the wedding industry so any advice there would be great.
> ...


Please do some more research, this will not be a joyride. Private school is VERY expensive and jobs are rare. And the wedding industry is already crowded


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Anders. Jobs are very hard to come by, the wedding industry is already very well catered in every aspect and schooling is very expensive.
You need to budget around €10.000 per child per year for schooling. So that is 30K before you even start to live.
Do your research very very thoroughly before taking the step.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I have to agree with Anders. Jobs are very hard to come by, the wedding industry is already very well catered in every aspect and schooling is very expensive.
> You need to budget around €10.000 per child per year for schooling. So that is 30K before you even start to live.
> Do your research very very thoroughly before taking the step.


She wrote that 2 children should go in state school but anyway


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> She wrote that 2 children should go in state school but anyway


That's still 20K per year and that is hard to earn here. Even any child that goes to state school will need after school tutoring like most Cypriot children get and that is not cheap either.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> That's still 20K per year and that is hard to earn here. Even any child that goes to state school will need after school tutoring like most Cypriot children get and that is not cheap either.


It is one child in private school. 
And they have 4 dogs but they only cost 20.50 € per dog and year


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cypriots I know with children tell me it costs thousands per year in out of school tuition for their children as the standard of schooling is so poor. So regardless of how many children go to state school or private school it is still going to cost a lot. 
We all know that it is hard to make decent money here unless you have a skill or profession that is sought after. Wedding services and electricians are not in demand here as they are well catered for already.

To come here with 3 young children without a guaranteed well paid job to come to is very risky.


----------



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you for your messages. We do not NEED to get jobs, any jobs we get would be to pass the time as we have an income from the UK which will equate to around 4000 euro a month.
I have read that the school fee's are around 4700 euro per year in the private schools, is this incorrect?
We have emailed the private schools to do more research on this as we have only just decided to move which is why i am asking advice from the experts (you guys) that have already done it.
Any more advice would be appreciated. Please know, we know this is a risk, as is anything in life, but you only get one life and if all fails we can move back to the UK and carry on where we left off. 
Thanks xx


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

linwood1 said:


> Thank you for your messages. We do not NEED to get jobs, any jobs we get would be to pass the time as we have an income from the UK which will equate to around 4000 euro a month.
> I have read that the school fee's are around 4700 euro per year in the private schools, is this incorrect?
> We have emailed the private schools to do more research on this as we have only just decided to move which is why i am asking advice from the experts (you guys) that have already done it.
> Any more advice would be appreciated. Please know, we know this is a risk, as is anything in life, but you only get one life and if all fails we can move back to the UK and carry on where we left off.
> Thanks xx


With that income I would say, go for it


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

linwood1;8185970.
I have read that the school fee's are around 4700 euro per year in the private schools said:


> it depends on the age of the child. For older children it can be as much as 10K
> 
> However with the income you have perhaps it would be doable for you, especially if you have a little extra income here.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

linwood1 said:


> Thank you for your messages. We do not NEED to get jobs, any jobs we get would be to pass the time as we have an income from the UK which will equate to around 4000 euro a month.
> I have read that the school fee's are around 4700 euro per year in the private schools, is this incorrect?
> We have emailed the private schools to do more research on this as we have only just decided to move which is why i am asking advice from the experts (you guys) that have already done it.
> Any more advice would be appreciated. Please know, we know this is a risk, as is anything in life, but you only get one life and if all fails we can move back to the UK and carry on where we left off.
> Thanks xx


Very well put. With your positive outlook on life you will do well. It is not so hard or as difficult as some on here are making out.

Your husband could very well find work as well. Good electrical engineers are like hens teeth in Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme;8189058 With your positive outlook on life you will do well. It is not so hard or as difficult as some on here are making out.
[/QUOTE said:


> Had we known the facts we would not have been negative about it. We were sort of led to believe that they needed to work going by the first post.
> You know full well how difficult it is with young children here without a really good income.
> If we didnt warn parents of young families of how expensive bringing children up here is and just encouraged everyone to come here we would end up with countless young families in dire straits over here.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

If your income is truly €4000 euros / month or €48k / year then I think you'd be okay.

As I've posted in your other thread here, 1 year's BASIC living expenses for my wife and myself plus two cats was around €18,000 euros. 

Then on top of that, over a one year period, we spent a further €11,000 euros on things like eating out, purchasing occasional essentials that cropped up (such as €1000 for a new work laptop when my existing one needed replacing), bits of furniture that we decided we wanted or needed, so on and so forth. There was also €1000 in there for a holiday too.

With three kids, I would safely assume your living costs might be higher than mine as you have more mouths to feed, more petrol usage with school runs and such, et cetera. 

I'm not sure about TLC Private School, but I was told recently that another local British/International school costs about €9000-10000 a year. 

Regarding the public schools for your other two kids, I read an article somewhere recently that stated that even in public school, you end up spending about €3000 per year per child. 

So adding that all together, €18000 euros basic costs + €10000 for Private school + €3000 per year per child for public school, works out at €34000 so then that leaves you with €14000/year of wiggle room roughly. 

You should be good when all is said and done. Hope this helps.

Feel free to PM me or reach out to me directly if you have any specific questions


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> If your income is truly €4000 euros / month or €48k / year then I think you'd be okay.
> 
> As I've posted in your other thread here, 1 year's BASIC living expenses for my wife and myself plus two cats was around €18,000 euros.
> 
> ...


As she sid in her initial post she wanted the cost of TLC from someone who new and not hearsay. So I asked a friend who has a 13 y.o in TLC. 

€5600 per year split in to 3 payments, it includes text books, after school clubs and exam fees. There is also a minibus service available but at extra cost.

I also talked to a friend here in the village who has two boys in primary here and he say it is free. So where 3000 € p.a. comes someone must explain. Preschool in Pissouri cost 42€ per month


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> As she sid in her initial post she wanted the cost of TLC from someone who new and not hearsay.


Yes, quite right and if you read my post again you will see that I gave the prices for ANOTHER international school, not TLC.

I *CAN* read you know.



Baywatch said:


> I also talked to a friend here in the village who has two boys in primary here and he say it is free. So where 3000 € p.a. comes someone must explain.


Again, you did not read my post properly. I never said that the public schools cost anything. I said:



> I read an article somewhere recently that stated that even in public school, you end up spending about €3000 per year per child.


This refers to what you spend on things like school supplies, required text books, school meals, school trips, et cetera et cetera.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> This refers to what you spend on things like school supplies, required text books, school meals, school trips, et cetera et cetera.


There is also extra out of school tuition because the quality of teaching is so appalling.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Yes, quite right and if you read my post again you will see that I gave the prices for ANOTHER international school, not TLC.
> 
> I *CAN* read you know.
> 
> ...


"My friend here in Pissouri, and he is an accountant with very much order in his figures say that they spend a total of 1500 € including clothes meals, books, excursions etc for his two children

And I still want to know which school charge 10000 per year


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't know if I'm missing something but I earn 1100 euros per month and we can quite easily live on this and with money to spare , admittedly there is just myself , my partner and a dog & cat we live in a 3 bed villa with pool , it purely comes down to what lifestyle you want to lead


----------



## Jessiemou (Sep 16, 2015)

You have a few private schools dotted around, Aspire, TLC, ISOP, American Academy, how old are the children that you would like to put in state school? I say go for it ! life is to short to not try a new adventure!!  Once you have decided on a school then I would consider where to live as it makes life so much easier


----------



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,

My eldest son is 12 and he will go private.

My 2 youngest are 3 and 4 so i'm hoping that is a young enough age to get them into a state school as i would like them to mix with all cultures.


----------



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Thats brilliant, thank you so much for that information. That isn't as much as i thought or budgeted it to be so that's good. I have emailed TLC but they haven't yet replied so we are looking to go over to Paphos in November to have a look at the schools and what property is available for us.


----------



## Jessiemou (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi they are definitely young enough, they don't start school here until they are about 6. However, depending on where you move to there are day nurseries ( Greek speaking) and very reasonably priced nurseries that you can send them too and they will soak up the language. They wont feel daunted as the staff will take into consideration that their spoken language is english and they will break them in gently. Mine went to nursery from 2 years old and they started at greek school when they were six and they are fluent. You will need help with their homework as they will get homework when they start at their proper school but I can point you in the right direction xx


----------



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Jessiemou said:


> Hi they are definitely young enough, they don't start school here until they are about 6. However, depending on where you move to there are day nurseries ( Greek speaking) and very reasonably priced nurseries that you can send them too and they will soak up the language. They wont feel daunted as the staff will take into consideration that their spoken language is english and they will break them in gently. Mine went to nursery from 2 years old and they started at greek school when they were six and they are fluent. You will need help with their homework as they will get homework when they start at their proper school but I can point you in the right direction xx


Hi. Thank you so much for your post. Any advice regarding the homework would be great as would cost of tutors etc. xx


----------

